# Burton mint, please help!



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Browse through this and it should answer your questions while at the same time adding to your questions lol

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

snowboard boots are supposed to be tight, I never really understood why most of the board shops around my mountain never carried half sizes. 
back on topic... Boots normally "pack out" meaning the inside liner expands with use, normally a half size to sometimes a full size. If you were to try to pack it out yourself, it takes a while, you can do this at home just buy wearing your boots and doing daily things like cleaning, tv, sleeping or something. Heat molding would give you immediate effects. Wear the boots around your house, see if your feet still hurt in 1hr or so. If they don't hurt, it maybe you're tying your laces too tight or maybe tightening your bindings too tight. If they still hurt, go to the wide boot thread and post your measurements. Feet measurements, kick your heel against the wall, and width. You can also take a picture of your foot standing on the footbed of your burton mints. take mutiple angles.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

If your normal shoe size is 6, you probably need a 5.5 in a snowboard boot (generally speaking).
Most of us make the mistake of getting boots that are .5 to 1 size larger than our shoe size initially.
Check the thread referenced by Rogue and measure your feet that way. I'm confident that you will find that the 6s you have are the correct size and possibly a bit big.
Good luck.


----------



## pennyjoann (Feb 21, 2016)

I did find the rental boots at size 6 too big, and the 5 too small. (They don't do half sizes there). So you could be right greydragon! I hope you are right lol. After a bit of adjustment hopefully they will be just fine. I was just a bit upset when my toes got really sore and worried that i'd bought the wrong boots. 

I will check that thread out too. Thanks for the advice guys!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pennyjoann (Feb 21, 2016)

Goddammit, I measure at a uk 6.5 according to the snowboard boot measure thing. Heat molding will hopefully fix all my problems...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better, I am currently looking at a pair of new boots on my kitchen floor, which I have to break in ahead of a snowboard course I'm on next week.
I'm not looking forward to it. Riding with new boots does usually result in bruised large toes for me.:crying:


----------



## pennyjoann (Feb 21, 2016)

Hahaha, awwww man! Good luck with that then, hope it's not too painful! Sad toes are not good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byebyeblackbird (Mar 21, 2016)

I hate how the sizing is so different. I have ride boots and at size 6 they feel big (can wear like 3 thick socks). But am size 6.5 for Burton and thirtytwo. Haven't tried other brands. Thirtytwo was really tight at 6.5 and had to heat mold. (But had no problem with toes after heat molding even on first run.) In normal shoes, I'm almost always 6 except for nine west and Payless where I go down to 5.5.

It sounds like you are exactly my size. It will break in but you will be annoyed for a long time. I'd say double heat mold (?) if you can. Go back to the store when you have a lot of time.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

pennyjoann said:


> Goddammit, I measure at a uk 6.5 according to the snowboard boot measure thing. Heat molding will hopefully fix all my problems...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give us the numbers. What did your feet measure in mm and what are the mondo size of the boot?


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

Boots should be a little uncomfortable at first. Not to the point where you're losing circulation and getting numb but there's gonna be a little discomfort in the beginning. Depending on the flex of the boot and stiffness of the liner you may pack them out in a few sessions or it could take a whole season of serious riding. I've had boots take months to truly pack out while others are good after a couple trips. You want to go as small as you can reasonably stand because if they're too roomy out of the box they'll be blown out and sloppy with poor board control once they pack out. I suggest you get measured at a few different shops to be absolutely sure of your foot measurements and act accordingly. This is a pretty important thing to nail for anyone wanting to seriously ride. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## pennyjoann (Feb 21, 2016)

I'm such a dummy! I was messing around with my bindings at home and put my boots on, looked inside and found that they are a 6.5 UK not 6. The guy in the shop told me they were a 6 [emoji19]. I'm getting them heat molded tomorrow anyway. I only have one local shop that fits and sells snowboard boots, I live in the UK so shopping around isn't really an option without driving a way, unless I buy online but that's no good! 

Thanks again for the replies guys, I'll keep you posted on how things with these boots go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

pennyjoann said:


> I'm such a dummy! I was messing around with my bindings at home and put my boots on, looked inside and found that they are a 6.5 UK not 6. The guy in the shop told me they were a 6 [emoji19]. I'm getting them heat molded tomorrow anyway. I only have one local shop that fits and sells snowboard boots, I live in the UK so shopping around isn't really an option without driving a way, unless I buy online but that's no good!
> 
> Thanks again for the replies guys, I'll keep you posted on how things with these boots go.
> 
> ...


Buying online is fine just so long as you get yourself properly measured first so you know what you need. 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------

